# Cars 2 DVD lockup on BDP-83



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Player locks up with Oppo spash on screen and Loading on the panel display. Only remedy is to unplug Oppo, repower and immediately eject. Disc works fine on standard DVD player. Any one else have this issue? Thanks


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Cars 2 and The Smurfs dvd's both have some kind of new copy protection scheme that can really mess with players. They took forever to load even in the computer.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm. I let it goo for 3 or 4 minutes and no response from the player at all. Strange that it loaded immediately on my old DVD player. Oh well. Thanks!


----------

